# PDR - Edinburgh / East Lothian



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Hi

Can anyone recommmend a good pdr? Neighbours bin dented my car door and i need to get it fixed with as little cost as possible 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

haha I am training in his atm lol 

But give lewis a call from Ding goes 

07920844618

the guy is good 


Tommy


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Thanks mate, will give him a call next week.

Appreciate it.

How's the training going? Looks a hard skill to master.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> Thanks mate, will give him a call next week.
> 
> Appreciate it.
> 
> How's the training going? Looks a hard skill to master.


Its pretty hard mate its all about reading the dent and know whats going on ....but yeh its an art !

Lewis and paul are great at the above !


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Lewis was a great guy, fantastic job and a great guy to chat to.

Door looks like new!

Really happy, thanks again mr paint


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> Lewis was a great guy, fantastic job and a great guy to chat to.
> 
> Door looks like new!
> 
> Really happy, thanks again mr paint


Cool mate pm me what he charged please !


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't suppose you took before and after pictures?

Tell the forum the cost. Something we'll all need to use in the future.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Don't suppose you took before and after pictures?
> 
> Tell the forum the cost. Something we'll all need to use in the future.


Hi, yes i have before ones, need to take after ones now the cars a bit dirty


----------

